# December Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, talking about having to make a choice from so many great pictures......


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Rob's GRs said:


> Wow, talking about having to make a choice from so many great pictures......


you're not kidding ........


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes. These photo contests are hard enough with adult Goldens, but puppy pictures? Oh dear! :uhoh:


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Impossible vote, I vote you all!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Can't pick just one...they are all winners and so cute!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh my, puppy overload. They're all so cute.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh man - can you imagine having all of these puppies with you right now giving you kisses?!?! I love all the furbabies!! :-D


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Roushbabe said:


> Oh man - can you imagine having all of these puppies with you right now giving you kisses?!?! I love all the furbabies!! :-D


Now that's a lovely thought! A whole puppy party! Mind you, my boy - all grown up as he is - showers me with love and kisses. What more could a mommy want? :heartbeat


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

All these beautiful dogs... Very hard to pick a picture when I feel like I know so many of them personally!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

The poll closed already?


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes, I'm afraid it closed with the end of December (and 2013). And we have a winner! Congratulations, Roushbabe. PM coming your way.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ughh, I missed it..............

I don't think I could have picked just one anyway..........

Congrats to Roushbabe!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

tobysmommy said:


> Yes, I'm afraid it closed with the end of December (and 2013). And we have a winner! Congratulations, Roushbabe. PM coming your way.


Well fooey. It was still December for me when I posted. That was not enough time, I don't know how I missed it. Hrumph.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

